# She is quieter than usual.



## tweety20 (Oct 16, 2011)

My tiel recently started molting. The last week or so she has become more quiet and she preens more plus she stays fluffed up almost all the time. Is this normal behavior or not?


----------



## SnackBriber (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey Tweety20!
Being fluffed up can mean signs of sickness so I would watch out for that!
Do you have other birds?
When Ezio my tiel started molting, he would be cleaning forever and stay very quiet! That's normal!
Remember that molting can be quite painful for them and sometimes they puff up and stay like that to relieve that pain both physically and mentally.

I would love a little more information to work on though.. Do you notice anything else about his body language? Will he move away when you try to pet him? Does he stay puffed up when you come close or when he is moving around or eating?

At the moment, and what I can determine from your info is that it is quite normal. Every bird is different, but as long as he is not dreary eyed, slightly wobbly on the feet ect (sick), then he should be fine!


----------



## birdsoo (Jul 4, 2012)

She might be very tired due to moult because it takes so much from them. But it also makes them a bit stressed and weak, which is like an invitations for illnesses to catch up. 

Try to keep her warm and nice so she does not have to use her energy for keeping herself warm and she can have an easier moult and in case she is sick, you can get her checked. 

She must be soo grumpy right now


----------



## tweety20 (Oct 16, 2011)

A few days ago she wouldn't even let me touch her. Now she'll come out but she wants to fly away instead of stay with me as she usually does. She usually screams for me to take her out but the last few days shes been quiet. I think she may have just been cold because I covered her cage halfway and she isn't fluffed up anymore.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can offer her some brewer's yeast (which you can get at a health foods store) and put that on her food. It helps with stress, which as the others said, molting is stressful. Misting her more often will also help with the molt. The quietness and constant preening is normal.


----------

